# Audi Hands Over Pilot-Fleet to Emirates Airlines



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Middle East and Emirates Airline officially celebrated the symbolic handover of the new Emirates fleet of Audi A6 Avant last night at an event hosted at the Ritz Carlton Hotel, Dubai. The vehicles which were recently launched in the UAE will benefit both pilots and co-pilots of the airline.
Mr. Gary Chapman, President of Dnata & Emirates Group Associated Companies and Mr. Thierry Seys, Managing Director of Audi Middle East were present for each of the respective companies.
Mr. Thierry Seys stated “The cooperation with Emirates Airlines will ensure that Emirates staff enjoy the same standards of safety and luxury on the roads of the UAE as they do in the air. We are proud to be appointed official partners of Emirates and look forward to further cooperation in other areas.”
Emirates will have 50 Audi A6 2.4 Avant vehicles with the characteristic Audi single-frame grille in use by end of 2005. The fleet will be used to shuttle pilots and co-pilots to and from the airport.
Mr Gary Chapman commented, “We are delighted to receive the new fleet of vehicles from Audi. The welfare and safety of our staff is important and we feel the Audi fleet fully meets our specifications and compliments our company standards. We look forward to a healthy relationship with Audi.”
The entirely silver-coloured A6 Avant fleet with walnut interior will feature the Emirates logo on the exterior and include Emirates specific equipment which focuses on two main areas: passenger safety, comfort and entertainment. The comprehensive safety concept of the A6 Avant, with the latest-generation ESP, considerably enhanced under steering control and emergency braking function, will be extended for the Emirates fleet cars with airbags for driver, front and back passengers as well as an extensive road emergency and first aid kit. The most convincing evidence of the new A6 generation's passive safety is the fact that the A6 saloon received the highest rating of 5 stars in the Euro NCAP test.
Passengers comfort will further be ensured by heat insulating glass as well as dust and pollen filters. The Emirates entertainment package comprises the Audi MMI system (Multimedia Interface) with CD player and reading light kit. With countless innovations, a high standard of comfort and luxurious equipment, the Audi A6 Avant is poised to fit Emirates requirements in all areas.
The first of the new-generation Audi A6 Avant models is available in the Middle East now.


----------

